

Video: Hummingbird, Node.js and Gilt Groupe - joshowens
http://webpulp.tv/post/757442457/hummingbird-michael-nutt

======
bdickason
Although Gilt isn't really a well-known name around here, they do a great job
of handling massive traffic at a single time (Noon EST).

